# Video Capture Device not displaying Cam Link 4K



## drcarbon (Oct 13, 2020)

Been using OBS flawlessly and no technical problems. Since the upgrade, I'm having a world of problems with the Video Capture from my Elgato Cam Link. I know it works because video appears in Elgato's 4K Capture Utility and  I can pull video into Zoom or Teams. Thus I assume I can exclude flaws in the cable and UBS connections because I can see the video in other apps.  In OBS, I can select Cam Link 4K but nothing shows yet it worked without a glitch for months.  What's crazy is that I can pull audio from the Camera but video is blank.  On occasion, video will display but freeze instantly. Thoughts?

System Set-up
Dell Precision 7520
OBS (latest version)
Camera A6000 with Cam Link 4K
Adjusted Graphics Display and Nvida 3D Display criteria per this site's recommendation
Cam Link works because video works well in Zoom, Teams, and 4K Capture Utility
Virtual Cam is set to autostart



			https://obsproject.com/logs/qSdg7EtyeQTsaQiu


----------



## echizen20 (Oct 13, 2020)

I am having a very similar issue to yours except I can't even get the camera to work on zoom or obs (not giving me option to add or pick cam link 4k).  Yet it picks up the audio fine.  When I connect the cam link to my laptop however, everything works fine.


----------



## drcarbon (Oct 14, 2020)

I have no answers to my original post but it works again. This is what I did.

I reinstalled OBS — the error persisted.
 I changed a few settings on the Sony A6000 — and this appeared to work but I had to do #3
Reset my ISO to Auto
Reset F4.5
Reset Power Saver Time to 30 minutes

I deleted all Video Capture Device Sources and added new ones.
Everything works now but I'm not convinced I solved the problem. Was resetting the camera the issue? Waiting to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## drcarbon (Oct 22, 2020)

I narrowed it down to Microsoft Teams. If I start Teams before I start OBS the camlink feed will not show in OBS. I must logout of Teams and close Teams and then start OBS. As long as OBS starts before Teams I have no problems. I can also start Teams after OBS and OBS will continue to work flawlessly in tandem with Teams.


----------



## Gilbygreen777 (Dec 30, 2020)

drcarbon said:


> I have no answers to my original post but it works again. This is what I did.
> 
> I reinstalled OBS — the error persisted.
> I changed a few settings on the Sony A6000 — and this appeared to work but I had to do #3
> ...





drcarbon said:


> I have no answers to my original post but it works again. This is what I did.
> 
> I reinstalled OBS — the error persisted.
> I changed a few settings on the Sony A6000 — and this appeared to work but I had to do #3
> ...





echizen20 said:


> I am having a very similar issue to yours except I can't even get the camera to work on zoom or obs (not giving me option to add or pick cam link 4k).  Yet it picks up the audio fine.  When I connect the cam link to my laptop however, everything works fine.



I had your problem also, it may be that you have other USB devices plugged into your USB 3.0 port, the Cam link takes a lot of power and doesn't seem to like being next to other devices


----------



## Shaunicus (Sep 15, 2021)

I had the same issue. Using a USB 3.0 port solved the issue.


----------

